# Cyclogest Pessaries Discomfort - shared experience/alternatives welcome!



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm currently on the long 2 week wait. I have to take cyclogest pessaries twice per day. I have had them before too. But I always find that they make me very itchy 'down below' so much so it drives me to distraction and is very painful due to being scratched red raw. Does anyone else experience this and are there any ways to ease this? 

The doc has said I must be sensitive to the chemicals. Only alternative is injections but he said they are very painful as they are injected into muscle. Again does anyone have any experience of this?

It is just the worst disconfort ever!

Cheers.


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Catt

Just to let you know that i'm using the injection (gestone) this time. I use a cream called EMLA cream an hour before to numb the area and the injection - which could otherwise be v painful - is a relative breeze! Might be better for you...

I hate the pessaries but always used them up the rear. Maybe that would be less itchy?    

P x


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Catt,

I'm currently on 2ww and am taking cyclogest.  I have tried taking them both front and back and found the front way was making me sore so I just take them at the rear and have no discomfort or pain.  The only thing I have noticed is since taking them my wee is smelling awful, has anyone else had this?

Lisa


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Not sure i've noticed the wee thing...! Too busy looking for signs success/failure every time I wee!

Those pessaries are just awful though! I think progesterone - whichever way you take it, front, back, jab - is pretty much the worst thing about the IVF process. Apart from this 2ww that is! 

Px


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi,
Im on the cyclogest...this is the first time I've used them, the nurse did say they can cause thrush so I've been drinking gallons of cranberry juice and water to flush everything through.
I've noticed how my wee smells a bit odd but not had any irritation with them. I just feel like I want to murder someone and I keep screamin at the dog!!   Also quite headachy and constant period pains, feeling sick most of the time aswell..but the kind of feeling sick when you havent eaten?! I've been eating like a pig!! lol Night time seems to be worse for me, just feel really sick and wake up feeling rough! Also been very tired..to the point where last night I went to bed at 8o'clock!!! How sad is that!! lol 
Apart from that Im fine and dandy!


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Think I'll try the old 'back door' option! I feel like I should put on gloves like a little kid or something to stop me scratching - luckily I'm off work right now - can you imagine squirming about during meetings etc? I think I'll ask re injections if I'm lucky enough to get the magic BFP. Meanwhile, lots of water and cranberry juice. 
Thanks!


----------

